# Welche Verpflegung zum Ansitzangeln?



## Chief Brolly (16. Juni 2020)

"Ohne Mampf kein Kampf!" Diese Bw-Weisheit gilt auch für uns Angler. Wir sitzen manchmal 6, 12, 18 oder auch mal 24h und länger an. 
Bei bis zu 6h reichen mir 2 belegte Brötchen, etwas Obst und eine Fruchtschorle. 

Doch wie sollte die Verpflegung aussehen bei wesentlich längeren Ansitzen? Dann auch "kalte Küche" oder lieber auch mal etwas warmes? 
Hauptsache die Mahlzeiten machen satt und halten lange vor! 

Wie macht ihr das, Kocher und Wasser mitnehmen, evtl. Konserven oder gefriergetrocknete Instant- bzw. Fertigmahlzeiten mitnehmen, die man nur (im Wasserbad) erhitzen muß oder nur heißes Wasser zugeben? 

Oder eine Pfanne, Teller, Besteck, Eier, Gemüse... oder so mitnehmen und frische Mahlzeiten Zubereiten? 

Alternativ besteht auch die Möglichkeit, seinen Angelplatz so zu wählen, das ein gastronomischer Betrieb in der Nähe ist, von wo man sich was mit an den Platz nimmt... 
Ich habe auch schon dran gedacht, mir eine Pizza an den Angelplatz liefern zu lassen! 

Bei 12, 24h und längeren Ansitzen muß man für ein gutes Frühstück, Mittag- und Abendessen sorgen, wie macht man das am besten, ohne zuviel zusätzliches Material ans Wasser zu transportieren? 

Sicher hat jeder von euch dazu schon entsprechende Erfahrungen gemacht und wir können diese hier austauschen und neue sowie kreative Ideen zu einer halbwegs gesunden Anglerverpflegung in die Tat umsetzen!


----------



## Waller Michel (16. Juni 2020)

Ich lade dann immer kräftig ein in den Kofferraum  Kochset und Kocher oder auch mal gerne den Grill !
Kann auch mal wenn es nur eine Nacht ist einen Thermobehälter sein zB mit Cilli con Carne oder Eintopf mit Würstchen.
Für zum Frühstück auch gerne Sandwich vom Sandwich Maker über Feuer oder Spiegelei ....
Kaffee auch ganz wichtig 
Entweder selbst kochen oder auf kürzeren Ansitzen wie morgen Abend ne Kanne voll !
Wenn ich am Tage unterwegs bin dazu auch gerne paar Stückchen vom Bäcker!
Sonst auch belegte Brötchen und hartgekochte Eier .....man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts. ..achso bisschen Schoki auch mal !
Getränke sonst gerne Apfelschorle oder so!
Beim Wettkampf eher MRE von den US Truppen. .....

Essen gut alles gut 

LG


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Juni 2020)

Pizza an den Angelplatz liefern geht an weiten Teilen meiner Strecke, ansonsten langen mir auch für >12 Stunden ansitze belegte Brötchen, manchmal wird gegrillt,  manchmal nehme ich mir ne Stracke Ahle Worscht mit. Wenn mich The Munchies nach blauer Kiste  beehren kann es auch mal sein dass ich einen Teil des Dosenmaises nasche. Nachdem mein Gasbrenner und Perkomax die WE eingeweiht wurden wird es sicher zukünftig mal ne Dose Ravioli oder Würstchen aus der Pfanne geben. Gucke aktuell nach Alufreien Gerätschaften hierfür


----------



## Andal (16. Juni 2020)

Würstl gehen immer... vorzugsweise Sauerländer Bockwurst aus der Dose. Vollkomserven sind ideal zum mitnehmen...


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Würstl gehen immer... vorzugsweise Sauerländer Bockwurst aus der Dose. Vollkomserven sind ideal zum mitnehmen...


Ich finde es schön dass du Auslegware zum Ansitz mitnimmst


----------



## Andal (16. Juni 2020)

Zelte, Schirme mit Böden sind halt nicht erlaubt. Aber §§ gegen Bettvorleger habe ich noch keine gefunden!


----------



## Minimax (16. Juni 2020)

Ich seh schon worauf dieser Verpflegungsthread wieder hinausläuft.
Und nachher ist das Gejammer im Angelstuhlberatungsthread wieder gross, weil nicht alle  Modelle auf 240kilo ausgelegt sind..


----------



## Andal (17. Juni 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich seh schon worauf dieser Verpflegungsthread wieder hinausläuft.
> Und nachher ist das Gejammer im Angelstuhlberatungsthread wieder gross, weil nicht alle  Modelle auf 240kilo ausgelegt sind..


Denke mal, dass sich da alles Grenzen halten wird. Kochen am Wasser ist ja Aufwand und Aufwand ist bäh. Am Morgen die obligartorischen Eier mit Speck zum Pott (Milch-) Kaffee und Abends ein herzhafter Snack aus Topf, Pfanne, oder vom Rost. Auch nicht mehr Kalorien, als man sich sonst so über den Tag in den Kopf stopft... und ich schiele grad nach der Tüte Kartoffelchips, die mich da von der Seite so unverschämt angrinst.


----------



## Minimax (17. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> ... und ich schiele grad nach der Tüte Kartoffelchips, die mich da von der Seite so unverschämt angrinst.



Wenn Aliens aus einer unsichtbaren DImension mit Antimaterieschnüren in unserer Welt angeln würden, dann wären Tüten mit Kartoffelchips ihre Madenbündel, Andal, alter Freund!

Andal?


Andal!?


----------



## Andal (17. Juni 2020)

Lobpreiset meine Manneszucht. Es ist mir tatsächlich gelungen, nur ein paar Chipse zu vertilgen und es ist noch Rest in der Tüte!


----------



## Waller Michel (17. Juni 2020)

Was ich früher immer gerne gemacht habe wenn wir mit einer größeren Gruppe am Wasser waren ist, einen großen Feuerkessel mitgenommen und darin für alle eine schöne scharfe ungarische Gullaschsuppe zubereitet!  Dazu Baguette oder Brötchen. ...wow das war lecker! 
Aber Bockwurst oder Ravioli zum heiß machen tut es selbstverständlich auch mal! 
Ich finde, draußen im Freien, schmeckt alles nochmal eine Nummer besser!  
Was wir uns zugelegt hatten war ,einen kompletten Satz Lock & Lock Dosen, da die geruchsdicht sind, dann lockt man keine Viecher an und kann prima auch mal Kartoffelsalat oder Nudelsalat und Frikadellen /Buletten mitnehmen!  Hat man am Wasser wenig Arbeit und was leckeres dabei! 
In meinem alten Verein in Hessen, hatten wir viele Kroaten im Verein!  Da haben wir immer viele selbstgemachte Cevapćići gegrillt, daran erinnere ich mich auch sehr gerne zurück! 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax (17. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Lobpreiset meine Manneszucht. Es ist mir tatsächlich gelungen, nur ein paar Chipse zu vertilgen und es ist noch Rest in der Tüte!



"Hey XFJE-145, ich hab Biss"
Quatsch, FEWF-243, das sind nur Warp-Strömung, lass uns einpacken"


----------



## Andal (17. Juni 2020)

Und wenn es nicht so lange geht, gerne very british ... Shortbread & Tea from the Flask.


----------



## Waller Michel (17. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Und wenn es nicht so lange geht, gerne very british ... Shortbread & Tea from the Flask.


Da wäre meine Frau sofort mit von der Partie! Ich bin mehr der Kaffe Junkie. .....aber wenn englisch, dann super gerne Fish and Chips. ....nur lässt sich das am Wasser schwer realisieren 

LG


----------



## Andal (17. Juni 2020)

Kaffee und Kuchen sind ja nun auch kein unüberwindbares Schicksal!


----------



## Minimax (17. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> .....aber wenn englisch, dann super gerne Fish and Chips. ....



Bei dem ganzen Rumgeengländere sollte man nicht vergessen, das es, was die soziale Symbolik betrifft, noch eine nicht unbeträchtliche horizontale Gliederung dort gibt, guv´nor.

Aber, um mal etwas Ontopic zu bleiben, obwohl ja der TE nach Lang-Ansitz Verpflegung gefragt hat, etwas für die kurzen Ansitze zur schönen Jahreszeit:

Man packe sich eine Tupperbox mit kleinen, leichten Häppchen zum Wegschnabulieren am Schattigen Platz: Neben den leckeren Eiweisslieferanten wie Schinken, kleinen Würstchen, Eiern muss man auf Gemüse und Früchte als Zucker- und Wasserlieferanten achten, Kirschtomaten, Gurkenscheiben, oder sogar Obst wie Weintrauben etc. Man Vermeide Geile, köstliche Supersandwiches, heftige Wurstknacker, dick belegte Baguettes (Franzose wird man ohnehin), man vermeide alles was man nicht im Notfall an der Böschung nur mit einer Hand -der anderen an der Rute- Häppchenweise dem Körper zuführen kann. Man vermeide vor allem alles, was träge macht, nämlich Kohlenhydrate. Ein Voller Bauch ist beim Stellenwechsel hinderlicher als ein Carryall und Karpfenschubkarre. Der Rover fährt besser, wenn er ständig kleine Portionen zu sich nimmt, statt einer grossen Mahlzeit. Trotzdem leidet er nie Hunger, denn immer sind eine Tüte Studentenfutter, Mandeln oder andere nahrhafte Kernfrüchte in Reichweite. NIemals nimmt der Rover Milchprodukte ausser festem Käse mit, denn sie halten die Hitze nicht aus und können auf den  Magen schlagen.  Es versteht sich, das diese Angelei und geistige Getränke sich ausschliessen, aber immer hat der Rover Wasser bei sich und trinkt mindestens so oft aus der Zutzelflasche wie er loosefeed einwirft. Und niemals, wirklich niemals, nascht er von seinen Ködern.

hg
Minimax


----------



## Waller Michel (17. Juni 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Bei dem ganzen Rumgeengländere sollte man nicht vergessen, das es, was die soziale Symbolik betrifft, noch eine nicht unbeträchtliche horizontale Gliederung dort gibt, guv´nor.
> 
> Aber, um mal etwas Ontopic zu bleiben, obwohl ja der TE nach Lang-Ansitz Verpflegung gefragt hat, etwas für die kurzen Ansitze zur schönen Jahreszeit:
> 
> ...


Ich liebe solche Häppchen beim Angeln absolut auch! 
Aber was habe ich jetzt aus dem Thread hier gelernt? 
Nachts nicht über das Essen schreiben! !!
Ich geh jetzt in die Küche und mach mir die restliche Pasta vom Abendessen warm ! So !

Gute Nacht Männer!  Schlaft gut 

Euer jetzt hungriger Waller Michel


----------



## Blueser (17. Juni 2020)

Frische Brötchen, kalte Wiener und Bier. Mehr brauchts nicht. Mache ich schon seit Jahrzehnten so. OK, seit der Wende nehme ich auch mal ne Banane mit. Wegen ausgeglichener Ernährung und so ...


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. Juni 2020)

Ich habe je nach Ansitzlänge treue Begleiter die meine Mitangler und mich noch nie hungern lassen haben.
Dafür stehen zur Auswahl:

Ohne Frage BIER - Wenn man über Nacht bleibt - 

1. Klappgrill - im Sommer öfter dabei
2. Trangia Kocher mit Brenner - Für den Tee, Kaffee, Suppe oder gebratenes aus der Pfanne
3. Ridge Monkey - Für das Sandwich zwischendurch oder zum Aufwärmen von Grillgut
4. Dutch Oven - Wenn man mal länger Zeit hat. Ein paar Rippchen, Schichtfleisch oder ein Gulasch am Wasser sind unglaublich geil. Vorteil ist, dieser kann bereits zu Hause fertig befüllt werden.

Alle diese Freunde können Dir am Wasser fürstliches Essen ermöglichen. Haben sogar schon mal während eines WE-Ansitzes eine selbstgemachte Hühnersuppe
zubereitet. 

Wenn wir unsere alljährlich organisierten Gruppenangeln haben, greife ich auch gerne auf meinen großen Schwenkgrill oder den Ungarischen Gulaschkessel (Inhalt 50L)
zurück, da kriegt man dann die ganze verfressene Bande auf einmal satt   

Wenn ich Abends für ein paar Stündchen auf Aal und Zander spekulieren gehe, begleitet mich eigentlich nur eine Flasche Wasser.


----------



## Blueser (17. Juni 2020)

Hört sich gut an, aber ich habe leider keine Anhängerkupplung ...


----------



## phirania (17. Juni 2020)

Alles schön und gut...
Wer viel isst am Wasser der lässt auch viel zurrück..
Ich meine jetzt nicht den Müll....


----------



## daci7 (17. Juni 2020)

@Minimax : 
Nachteil der Rover-Bröckchen-Vatiante ist zweifellos die Ähnlichkeot von beiden loose feed Varianten - einmal in die falsche Dose gegriffen und man freut sich noch, wenn es statt roher Curry-Hühnerleber "nur" Megacurry-Tulip ist.
Was mich von Fingerfood meist abhält sind die dreckigen Pfoten. Gut ich gehöre auch zu der Sorte Mensch, die auch in einem Reinraum, alleingelassen, binnen kürzester Zeit eine dreckige Hose und klebrige Finger haben.
Das permanente Hand-zu-Mund gehampel führt bei mir daher unweigerlich zu Zammataro-Monsterbarbe-Käsefüße-Aroma im Mund. Von daher bin ich großer Freund von geregelten Mahlzeiten. Lecker den Grill anschmeißen und dann ganz wichtig zum essen: Maden ab und dicken Tauwurm oder sonst einen großen Happen eingeklinkt.
Dazu ein kaltes Bier und die Welt ist schön.
Groetjes


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. Juni 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an, aber ich habe leider keine Anhängerkupplung ...



nun, es muss ja nicht alles auf einmal mit  
Obwohl,  genau dafür sucht sich der Angler doch ein passendes KFZ, und zur Not, kommt halt der Anhänger dahinter.
Auf die paar Packstücke kommt es bei einem längeren Ansitz nicht mehr drauf an. Wenn ich mal für einen kompletten
Nachtansitz losziehe, denken meine Nachbarn ich ziehe aus.
Es ist schon Wahnsinn, was sich da im Laufe der letzten Jahre alles angesammelt hat.

Oh je, da muss ich schon an Donnerstag Abend denken. Freitag Morgen geht es los. Drei Tage Weseransitz


----------



## ollidi (17. Juni 2020)

Dieser Thread ist doch eine Steilvorlage für Elmar. 
@Elmar Elfers  Pack mal Deine Kiste aus.


----------



## ollidi (17. Juni 2020)

Was nehme ich auf längere Ansitze mit?

Als Getränk nur Wasser oder wenn es kühl ist, Tee oder Kaffee. Nie Alkohol, weil ich meist mit dem Auto unterwegs bin.
Zum Essen Müsliriegel oder auch Obst. Das reicht mir und ich muss mich nicht noch ewig vorher in die Küche stellen und Stullen schmieren.

Wenn ich mal über Nacht bei uns am Teich fische, ist auch mal der Grill an mit einer Flasche Bier dazu.
Ein Dönerlieferant kennt auch schon den Weg zu unserem Teich.


----------



## Chief Brolly (17. Juni 2020)

Bei uns am Wasser ist das Aufstellen und betreiben von Holzkohlegrills streng verboten, sowohl an Vereins- als auch an Verbandsgewässern! 

Kocher sind aber no Problem. 
Für alle, die einen Vakuumierer zu Hause haben... : Spätzle und ein TK-Gericht wie Boef Stroganoff portionsweise teilvakuumieren, kann man sich dann am Wasser heiß machen. 
Grüne Bohnen genauso mit einem Stück Kräuterbutter. MAIS mit etwas Butter. Dazu ein schönes Schnitzel! 

Ich nehme immer eine Kühlbox mit ans Wasser, alle schnellverderblichen Lebensmittel sind da drin. 

Meine Empfehlung fürs Frühstück am Wasser: Eierwaffeln, ein Knoppers ein Stück Kuchen, eine Banane. 

Zum Mittag was warmes, s. o. 

Für Margarine, Butter, Honig und so gibt es im Camping- oder Outdoorhandel so kleine befüllbare Kunststofffolien - Tuben, die auslaufsicher sind und mit denen ihr Inhalt gut auf Brot und Brötchen aufgetragen werden kann... 

Abends, hat man sich auf der Fahrt zum Angeln frische Brötchen besorgt, diese halbieren und mit Budapester-und Geflügelsalat belegen. 
Lecker auf der Brötchenhälfte sind auch Garnelen in Knoblauchdip, denen man noch gehackten Dill (gerne Tk-Ware) hinzufügt (das zuhause vorbereiten). 
Dazu Weintrauben. Als Getränke nehme ich selbstgemachte Apfelkirschtraubenschorle mit. 

Hier das Rezept, ihr braucht: Ein six-pack Apfelschorle mit 1,5l Flaschen, 2 leere 1,5 L Flaschen mit Deckel, eine Flasche Apfelkirschsaft von Granini, eine Packung Traubensaft(100%) ein Litermaß für 2, besser 3 Liter, ein Kasten spritziges Mineralwasser mit 0,5 L Flaschen. 

Zuerst Säfte im Litermaß mischen. Dann 3 Flaschen Apfelschorle auf Insgesamt 5 (mit den 2 leeren) gleichmäßig verteilen. 
Dann in jede Flasche 200ml von dem Apfelkirschtraubensaft geben und mit Mineralwasser vollmachen. 

Den Rest von dem Saft in die leere Graniniflasche füllen und im Kühlschrank aufbewahren. 
Fertige Flaschen ein paar Mal umdrehen, damit sich der Inhalt gut durchmischt.... An einem kühlen und dunklen Ort lagern. 

Ist nicht zu süß, sehr lecker und löscht prima den Durst, Kinder sind begeistert und trinken nichts mehr anderes....


----------



## Justin123 (17. Juni 2020)

Bei mir/uns (sind meist für mehrere Nächte unterwegs - 4,5,6..) Zum Anfang gibts meist Chilli Con Carne (Frisch nicht aus der Dose) die Tage drauf alles Frische, meist gegrilltes und zum Frühstück Eier oder auch Toast/ Sandwichtoast aus dem RidgeMonkey Sandwichtoaster. Wenn die Kühllleistung der Kühltasche dann nachlässt gibts meist Nudeln mit Pesto. Bisschen was aus der Dose o.ä.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (17. Juni 2020)

ollidi schrieb:


> Dieser Thread ist doch eine Steilvorlage für Elmar.
> @Elmar Elfers  Pack mal Deine Kiste aus.


Angeln und essen - meine Kombination  Ich gebe später mal meinen Senf dazu. Muss erst noch was für Fisch & Fliege abarbeiten


----------



## Waller Michel (17. Juni 2020)

Justin123 schrieb:


> Bei mir/uns (sind meist für mehrere Nächte unterwegs - 4,5,6..) Zum Anfang gibts meist Chilli Con Carne (Frisch nicht aus der Dose) die Tage drauf alles Frische, meist gegrilltes und zum Frühstück Eier oder auch Toast/ Sandwichtoast aus dem RidgeMonkey Sandwichtoaster. Wenn die Kühllleistung der Kühltasche dann nachlässt gibts meist Nudeln mit Pesto. Bisschen was aus der Dose o.ä.


Ähnlich wie ich ! Den Sandwich Toaster habe ich auch! 
Kühlbox habe ich aber eine die sich auch mit Gas betreiben lässt ansonsten jahrelang den Kühlschrank im Campingbus und denke mal ab nächstes Jahr wieder! 

LG Michael


----------



## Justin123 (17. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ähnlich wie ich ! Den Sandwich Toaster habe ich auch!
> Kühlbox habe ich aber eine die sich auch mit Gas betreiben lässt ansonsten jahrelang den Kühlschrank im Campingbus und denke mal ab nächstes Jahr wieder!
> 
> LG Michael


 
Welche? Und Taugt die was? Wollte mir auch mal eine holen aber zwecks Gewicht und Transport noch abgeschreckt. Schleppen so schon genug mit. 

Zum Thema Holzkohlegrill verboten. Hab mir den Skotti Grill zugelegt. Ist ein kleiner Gasgrill kann man aber auch als Feuerschale nutzen oder normalen Grill. Nicht billig aber für mich jeden Cent wert.


----------



## Kochtopf (17. Juni 2020)

Justin123 schrieb:


> Welche? Und Taugt die was? Wollte mir auch mal eine holen aber zwecks Gewicht und Transport noch abgeschreckt. Schleppen so schon genug mit.
> 
> Zum Thema Holzkohlegrill verboten. Hab mir den Skotti Grill zugelegt. Ist ein kleiner Gasgrill kann man aber auch als Feuerschale nutzen oder normalen Grill. Nicht billig aber für mich jeden Cent wert.


Wir hatten so eine früher auf diversen Festivals mit. Ein kaltes Bier auf dem Party San Open Air Zeltplatz war als Währung genau so nützlich wie Zigaretten im Knast, natürlich nix für mobil sein aber bei Ansitzen taugen die. Leider keine Ahnung welches Modell wir hatten, aber es wird kein High End gewesen sein


----------



## Chief Brolly (17. Juni 2020)

Also ich verwende einen Kocher mit den Kartuschen CV 470 mit 450gr Inhalt. Diese Kartuschen haben ein Ventil, so daß man den Kocher von diesen trennen kann, ohne Gas zu verlieren. 

Die kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen! 
Zudem reichen die ewig!


----------



## Waller Michel (17. Juni 2020)

Justin123 schrieb:


> Welche? Und Taugt die was? Wollte mir auch mal eine holen aber zwecks Gewicht und Transport noch abgeschreckt. Schleppen so schon genug mit.
> 
> Zum Thema Holzkohlegrill verboten. Hab mir den Skotti Grill zugelegt. Ist ein kleiner Gasgrill kann man aber auch als Feuerschale nutzen oder normalen Grill. Nicht billig aber für mich jeden Cent wert.


Habe den von Ridge Monkey schon seit einigen Jahren!  Ich finde das Ding ausgezeichnet und das wichtigste ist es schmeckt morgens am Wasser! 

Kann ich nur empfehlen! 

LG


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Juni 2020)

Ich hab wahlweise und je nach Länge des geplanten Ansitzes, 'n Gaskocher, 'n Grill, Einweggrill (dazu Fleisch und Würste)oder nur paar Stullen mit am Wasser.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (17. Juni 2020)

Justin123 schrieb:


> Skotti Grill zugelegt. Ist ein kleiner Gasgrill



Kann ich nur zustimmen! Habe den Skotti auch beim Ansitz immer dabei - egal, ob es auf Karpfen am Vereinsteich oder in der Brandung auf Butt geht. Das Teil kann was.






In letzter Zeit zaubern ein Kumpel und ich uns öfter mal ein paar Burger am Wasser.


----------



## Thomas. (17. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Habe den von Ridge Monkey schon seit einigen Jahren!  Ich finde das Ding ausgezeichnet und das wichtigste ist es schmeckt morgens am Wasser!
> 
> Kann ich nur empfehlen!
> 
> LG




machen die auch schon in Kühlboxen?


----------



## Minimax (17. Juni 2020)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit zaubern ein Kumpel und ich uns öfter mal ein paar Burger am Wasser.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348758


Lieber Timo,
Ein beispielhafter Burger! Nicht zu gross, aber dennoch ordentlich, Bun ist von passender dicke und hinreichend stabil, und vor allem ist nicht so viel Krims, Krams und Sossen drauf, das der leckere Burger bequem zu handeln und zu essen ist, ohne dass er schon beim ersten Bissen seine strukturelle Integrität verliert und sich in einen matschigen, salatregnenden Sossenspritzbeutel verwandelt, wie es heutzutage üblich und offenbar gewollt ist.
Wunderbar und appetitlich!  
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Timo.Keibel (17. Juni 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Bun



Ohne Spaß, ich kann nur die Brioche Burger Buns von der Edeka Eigenmarke empfehlen. Die sind echt top!


----------



## Jan_Cux (17. Juni 2020)

Nen Glas Gurkensticks  ist bei uns auch meißt dabei... Ansonsten wie die anderen schon beschrieben, vom Butterbrot über Gaskocher bis zum Grill alles je nach Länge des Angelns. Mein Kumpel hatte zum Vatertags Angeln dieses Jahr seinen Dutch Oven dabei...


----------



## Andal (17. Juni 2020)

Alles was ein Angler's Burger vom Grill haben muss - die Zwiebeln sind unter dem Fleisch...


----------



## Elmar Elfers (17. Juni 2020)

Bekomme schon wieder Hunger! Ich bin ja weniger der Ansitzangler, daher setze ich mehr auf Flüssiges beim Fliegenfischen. Kaffee oder Espresso frisch am Wasser kochen ist mein Ding. Kommt meine Küchenbox zum Einsatz, zum Beispiel am Küstenparkplatz, gibt’s zum Beispiel als Snack: frischen Dorsch, Hornhecht oder Meerforelle in der Pfanne mit Öl und Zitronenpfeffer gebraten. Und dann einfach auf geröstetem Baguette, auf dem ich eine halbe Knoblauchzehe hin und her reibe. Oder mit Butter und Frühlingszwiebeln.


----------



## Andal (17. Juni 2020)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Bekomme schon wieder Hunger! Ich bin ja weniger der Ansitzangler, daher setze ich mehr auf Flüssiges beim Fliegenfischen. Kaffee oder Espresso frisch am Wasser kochen ist mein Ding. Kommt meine Küchenbox zum Einsatz, zum Beispiel am Küstenparkplatz, gibt’s zum Beispiel als Snack: frischen Dorsch, Hornhecht oder Meerforelle in der Pfanne mit Öl und Zitronenpfeffer gebraten. Und dann einfach auf geröstetem Baguette, auf dem ich eine halbe Knoblauchzehe hin und her reibe. Oder mit Butter und Frühlingszwiebeln.


...und am besten den "Sitron Peper" aus Norwegen!


----------



## Tikey0815 (17. Juni 2020)

Hauptsache kein Stinkekäse


----------



## Andal (17. Juni 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hauptsache kein Stinkekäse


Käs muss nach Käs riechen - nur dann schmeckt er. Und das Einwickelpapier kannst ja deinem Kollegen im Zelt unter die Liege schieben!


----------



## Tikey0815 (17. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Käs muss nach Käs riechen - nur dann schmeckt er. Und das Einwickelpapier kannst ja deinem Kollegen im Zelt unter die Liege schieben!


Andal, alter Recke, wann gehen wir beiden hübschen denn mal Angeln ?


----------



## Andal (17. Juni 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Andal, alter Recke, wann gehen wir beiden hübschen denn mal Angeln ?


Say when and where!


----------



## Timbo78 (22. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Beim Wettkampf eher MRE von den US Truppen. .....



Moin Michel,

Ich hab schon öfter gelesen, dass auf MRE/EPA vom Militär zurückgegriffen wird. Du nennst hier explizit die MRE der US Truppen, hat das nen speziellen Grund?


Bei mir war bisher noch kein langer Ansitz dabei, deswegen haben bisher belegte Brötchen ausgereicht. Soll sich in Richtung Herbst aber ändern und dafür stehen im Keller schon paar Dosen Ravioli bereit, Würstchen haben wir eigentlich auch immer im Vorrat und dann halt Brötchen


----------



## Chief Brolly (22. Juni 2020)

Hallo Timbo 78,
die Antwort auf deine Frage kann ich dir auch geben: Bei den MRE's von den Amis gibt es 1.eine Riesenauswahl der unterschiedlichsten, Internationalen "klassischen Gerichte" sogar für Vegetarier, Veganer und sogar für Personen mit besonderen Nahrungsmittelunverträglichkeiten. 

Im Beutel ist auch ein selbsterhitzendes Element dabei, das in Verbindung mit Wasser eine chemische Reaktion eingeht und sehr heiß wird. Damit wird die Mahlzeit erhitzt. 
Ansonsten ist noch Obst mit dabei, entweder als Konserve oder gefriergetrocknet, eine Süßigkeit (meist M&M's) und Marmelade, Erdnußbutter, zwei große Kekse (als Brotersatz), evtl. noch Streichkäse, Kaugummi, einen Löffel und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten... Insgesamt enthält so ein MRE etwa 3000 - 5000 kcal. 

Das braucht nicht gekühlt zu werden und wenn du einen ganzen Karton mit 12 Stck. kaufst (im Army-Shop etwa), dann kommt ein MRE etwa auf 4 €. 
Verursacht allerdings viel Abfall (für den gelben Sack)....


----------



## Timbo78 (22. Juni 2020)

Danke für die Antwort



Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Verursacht allerdings viel Abfall (für den gelben Sack)....



Den Nachteil haben ja alle Einmannportionen. Da ist i.d.R. ja immer alles einzeln verpackt und in Aluschälchen



Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Das braucht nicht gekühlt zu werden und wenn du einen ganzen Karton mit 12 Stck. kaufst (im Army-Shop etwa), dann kommt ein MRE etwa auf 4 €.



Der Preis ist echt günstig


----------



## Waller Michel (22. Juni 2020)

Genau!  Chief Brolly hat die Frage beantwortet! Das sind exakt die Gründe warum ich die US MRE benutze !

LG Michael


----------



## Andal (22. Juni 2020)

Ihr esst wirklich dieses Armee Zeug freiwillig ... graust euch denn vor gar nichts mehr!?


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Juni 2020)

Zum Ansitzangeln gehört immer noch ganz traditionell


Klappstuhl, Feinripp und Bierflasche und evtl. ein Ringel Fleischwurst


----------



## Waller Michel (22. Juni 2020)

Ach die Amis haben hier und da auch was essbares dabei. ..
Mach das allerdings auch nur bei Wettkämpfen, da ist mir das immer noch lieber als ein Brötchen das ich den ganzen Tag spazieren getragen habe! 
Gerade durch den MRE Header hat man ohne jeglichen Aufwand was warmes ......gerne das Cilli con Carne 

LG


----------



## Andal (22. Juni 2020)

Wahrscheinlich habe ich zu lange bei der Fahne verweilt. 

Wegen 24 h wird kein Aufriss gemacht. Brot, Geräuchertes, wenn es nicht zu warm ist, ein Stückerl Käs und ausreichend Getränke - Durscht ist schlimmer als Heimweh!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (22. Juni 2020)

Beim Freizeitverein Y fragte der Mann mit der gelben Schnur bei der feldmäßigen Verpflegung einmal : "Kennt ihr das kürzeste Buch der amerikanischen Geschichte" ? Ich wusste erst nicht was er damals meinte, nachdem ich das Futter in der Aluminium Assiette in der Hand hielt schon. Da schüttelts mich noch heute.


----------



## Chief Brolly (22. Juni 2020)

I'm Gegensatz zu den Epas der Bw ist die US-Verpflegung weitaus wohlschmeckender und reichhaltiger! Ach so, bei letzterer ist auch Getränkepulver Geschmacksrichtung Orange, Kirsch oder Zitrone dabei und auch etwas für ein Heißgetränk... 

Hatte die MRE's früher auf Reisen bzw. der Schatzsuche dabei. Zudem wurden wir auch mal mit denen bei Rollenspielen mit der US-Army auf dem Truppenübungsplatz Hohenfels verpflegt....

Beim Angeln habe ich die aber noch nie verwendet....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (22. Juni 2020)

Als Kosovare oder demonstrierender Afghane ?


----------



## Andal (22. Juni 2020)

Der ganze Aludosen- und Tütenfraß wäre ja anlässlich diverser Geländespiele und Waldspaziergänge noch akzeptabel gewesen. Aber wenn es die vom Branntwein verpeilten Innendienstler wieder mal verhunzten und keine Feldverpflegung bei der Truppenküche orderten, dann war Holland schon mal offen. Ende Februar, in Stetten am kalten Arsch, Eiswaffeln als Nachtisch zu einer 36 Stunden Übung zu reichen, war dann zu ville. Da wurde die Truppe dann bächtig möse!


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Stetten am kalten Arsch,
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Chief Brolly (22. Juni 2020)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Als Kosovare oder demonstrierender Afghane ?



Als Troublemaker....


----------



## Waller Michel (22. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Der ganze Aludosen- und Tütenfraß wäre ja anlässlich diverser Geländespiele und Waldspaziergänge noch akzeptabel gewesen. Aber wenn es die vom Branntwein verpeilten Innendienstler wieder mal verhunzten und keine Feldverpflegung bei der Truppenküche orderten, dann war Holland schon mal offen. Ende Februar, in Stetten am kalten Arsch, Eiswaffeln als Nachtisch zu einer 36 Stunden Übung zu reichen, war dann zu ville. Da wurde die Truppe dann bächtig möse!


Ich bin bei einem Natomanöver mal in den Genuss von deutschen EPA gekommen. ....da war ich nicht gerade begeistert  
Da waren steinharte Kekse drin und die Mahlzeiten waren solche Aluschalen die man auch bei Netto bekommt!  ZB Cevapcici mit Reis .....das ging gerade noch und Nudeln mit Jägersoße .....die hatte ich sofort fachgerecht entsorgt  ! Da sind die Amis, Franzosen, Holländer und Engländer besser bedient!  Jedenfalls für meinen Geschmack. ..
Aber wie gesagt ,das mache ich nur im Wettkampf!  Ansonsten mag ich schon was anständiges zum Essen, gerade wenn man paar Tage am Wasser ist! 
Da nehme ich zur Not auch mal die Ruten aus dem Wasser zum Grillen. 

Hatte mir auch mal so fertig verpackte Frikadellen mit ans Wasser genommen von Aldi. ..die sahen optisch sogar ganz gut aus! 
Was eine geschmacksexplosion 
Die wollten noch nicht mal die Fische !

LG


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. Juni 2020)

Die hatte ich auch mal... nicht mal mein Hund wollte die Fressen.


----------



## Andal (22. Juni 2020)

Zum überleben, wenn es sonst gar nix gibt, reichen die EPA's. Zu mehr aber schon nicht. Nur eine Frage zu dem Zeug konnte mir in all den Jahren keiner so recht beantworten. Wohin mit der Kiste? Man kann ja nicht den halben Krieg mit einem Karton unter dem Arm durch den Krieg wetzen. Die Taschen und Rucksäcke (Achtung: Erstes Angeltaschner'sches Gesetz!) sind ja schon prall von Dingen, die im Felde kaum ein Krieger haben muss.


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Wohin mit der Kiste?



Die ist ein indirekter Aufruf an die Kreativität. Daraus könnte man  z. B. machen (ggf. nach Zerlegung):

- Provisorische, wenn auch nicht wetterfeste Schilder (z. B. "Achtung Minen!"; "---> Latrine"; "---> Feldscher")
- Eine mobile, faltbare Wegwerf-Latrine mit Deckel für Anspruchsvolle mit Brennnessel-am Podex-Phobie (Fassungsvermögen dürfte angesichts der recht geringen EPA-Nahrungsmenge für 1 x Nichtbuddelloch-Böllern reichen)
- Anfeuerungsmaterial
- Einen grobmotorischen Pseudo-Papphut/-Stahlhelm zum Aufspießen auf einen Stecken, um hochhaltend feindliche Scharfschützen zu täuschen
- Mit aufgemaltem Gesicht eine Übungs-Zielscheibe
- Grundmaterial zum Ausschneiden lustiger Eulen-Motive, um die umliegenden Bäume/Schützenlochwände/Grabensandsäcke etwas ansprechender zu gestalten (Schere vorausgesetzt); Eulen alternativ durch Weihnachts- oder Osterdeko ersetzbar (je nach individuellem Geschmack und/oder Jahreszeit)


----------



## Andal (22. Juni 2020)

Ich rede ja nicht von der Entsorgung. Die dürfte im Kriege sehr zweitrangig sein. Ich rede vom Transport bis zur Verwendung!


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. Juni 2020)

Vielleicht ist die ja rein zur Anlieferung "am logistischen Stück" gedacht - mit der Intention, den entnommenen Inhalt dann irgendwie verteilt ins Marschgepäck und/oder in Unterhose/Helm/Stiefelschaft reinzustopfen.

Bei ausreichend großem Artillerie-Kaliber die Schachteln einfach wettergeschützt der Reihe nach eingeführt im Geschützlauf mitführen und dann halt rechtzeitig vor Eröffnung des Trommelfeuers wieder rauspopeln (oder den Verschluss öffnen und von der Mündung aus im Lauf von vorne schieben, damit es hinten den EPA-Goldesel macht).

Warum das Zeug händisch schleppen, wenn das eine schöne Radlafette für einen erledigen kann.


----------



## Andal (22. Juni 2020)

Ich vermute ja im EPA viel mehr eine unverhohlene Drohung an potentielle Feinde. Laut der Genfer Konvention sind ja Kriegsgefangene genau so zu verpflegen, wie die eigenen Truppen - im Klartext: "Lasst euch bloss nicht von den Deutschen erwischen, sonst müsst ihr das fressen!"


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. Juni 2020)

Genau. Da kommt das Napalm nicht nur von oben, sondern auch von innen.


----------



## Waller Michel (23. Juni 2020)

Kohl ,Kartoffeln und Schwarzbrot kann im Hochsommer, wenn es so ab 30 Grad Außentemperatur anfängt im Magen zu gären. ....garantiert mehrere Armen lahmlegen  
Aber viel schlimmer noch als die EPA,s sind diese richtigen Notnahrungen ....das weise Zeug schmeckt wie eine Mischung aus Fett Zucker und Esbit ........das sitze ich dann auch lieber noch in einer Burger oder Döberbude aus 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal (23. Juni 2020)

Darum heissen sie ja auch Notpakete. Besser als verhungern, aber auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Waller Michel (23. Juni 2020)

Das hätte man ohne sadistische Absichten vielleicht auch als eine Art Müsliriegel gestalten können? 
Oder es war vielleicht die Absicht das derjenige der es isst in Not gerät? 
Ich werde es wahrscheinlich nie erfahren


----------



## Andal (23. Juni 2020)

Wenn das Zeug schmecken würde, wäre es ja dauernd geklaut und gefressen. So bleibt es und alle Fluzeugbesatzungen tun alles, dass sie da nicht ran müssen. Alles Kalkül!


----------



## Timbo78 (23. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Da waren steinharte Kekse



Die Panzerplatten waren übel. Gab damals noch Cracker, die waren ziemlich gut. Waren auch recht hart, aber geschmacklich deutlich besser und als Brotersatz gedacht.



Andal schrieb:


> Nur eine Frage zu dem Zeug konnte mir in all den Jahren keiner so recht beantworten. Wohin mit der Kiste? Man kann ja nicht den halben Krieg mit einem Karton unter dem Arm durch den Krieg wetzen.



Wir haben die jedes Biwak einen Tag bekommen. Die Kiste blieb halt im Zelt. Einmal stand für den ganzen Tag Programm an, da haben wir der Einfachheit halber fast alles auf einmal gegessen, damit wir abends kein Camp aufschlagen müssen und haben dann nur noch Hartkekse und Cracker mit im Rucksack gehabt.



Andal schrieb:


> So bleibt es und alle Fluzeugbesatzungen tun alles, dass sie da nicht ran müssen. Alles Kalkül!



So wie Piraten nur Nichtschwimmer genommen haben, damit sie das Schiff besser verteidigen?


----------



## Andal (23. Juni 2020)

Timbo78 schrieb:


> So wie Piraten nur Nichtschwimmer genommen haben, damit sie das Schiff besser verteidigen?


Ungefähr so...! 

Aber die Panzerplatten haben zusammen mit dem reichlichen Fett vom Schmalzfleisch ein erstklassiges Lagerfeuer ergeben!


----------



## Minimax (23. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> im Hochsommer, wenn es so ab 30 Grad Außentemperatur anfängt im Magen zu gären.



Mal unabhängig vom periodisch wiederkehrenden AB-Veteranentreffen (wo ist eigentlich Lajos, der ist doch sonst immer dabei?)
Bist Du wechselwarm, bzw. Ist deine Magentemperstur von außen abhängig? Das fände ich sehr cool!


----------



## spoiler78 (23. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Käs muss nach Käs riechen - nur dann schmeckt er. Und das Einwickelpapier kannst ja deinem Kollegen im Zelt unter die Liege schieben!


äö


Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Als Troublemaker....



Öö


----------



## Andal (23. Juni 2020)

Es gab mal Zeiten bei uns am See, wo es schwer en vogue war, dass man sich des Nächtens beschlich und kleine "Scherzchen" trieb.


----------



## Minimax (23. Juni 2020)

spoiler78 schrieb:


> äö
> Öö



Hallo @spoiler78 ,

willkommen im AB, viel Spass beim Lesen und Posten, und danke für Deinen tollen Vorstellungspost,
Üüü,
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Juni 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Geschmacksrichtung Orange, Kirsch oder Zitrone dabei und auch etwas für ein Heißgetränk...


Tee mit Rum?,  Grog??


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Juni 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Mal unabhängig vom periodisch wiederkehrenden AB-Veteranentreffen (wo ist eigentlich Lajos, der ist doch sonst immer dabei?)



Hallo,

ich bin doch kein Ansitzangler, deswegen habe ich mich da rausgehalten. Zum Vespern beim Angeln; da habe ich meist nur etwas Wurst und Brot dabei, gehts länger kommt noch ein Apfel und eine Banane dazu. Bei Urlaub nehme ich die berühmten (nicht berüchtigten) Wurstdosen aus dem ländlichen Berich meiner mittelfränkischen Heimat mit und diese sind in Qualität und Geschmack unschlagbar.
Kleine Story; war im Urlaub in Österreich, mit dabei ein Bekannter mit seinem Sohn aus Münster. Ich machte mir eine Dose Bratwurst auf, der Kommentar des Sohnes meines Bekannten: "Was haste da denn, Katzenfutter?" Ich: "Du Schmarrer, das ist eine fränkische Speziaität". Er: "Was, bei euch ist Katzenfutter eine Spezialität?" Ich bot ihm die Dose zum Probieren an,, die bekam ich erst wieder leer zurück.
Zu den EPAs beim Bund noch ihr hättet die mal aus den späten 1960ern probieren müssen, ihr Jungfüchse. Nach dem Verzehren eines solchen hat man sich vor nichts mehr gefürchtet. Hob die Kampfmoral stark an.
Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## vonda1909 (23. Juni 2020)

Heute gibt es doch GPS und Lieferheld warum dann etwas einpacken...


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. Juni 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Zu den EPAs beim Bund noch ihr hättet die mal aus den späten 1960ern probieren müssen, ihr Jungfüchse. Nach dem Verzehren eines solchen hat man sich vor nichts mehr gefürchtet. Hob die Kampfmoral stark an.



Da war bestimmt noch Pervitin aus Altbeständen untergemischt


----------



## Andal (23. Juni 2020)

In Sachen EPA sei nur das "Rührei mit Schinken" erwähnt. Ein fahler Klotz mit einigen rosa Bestandteilen... nach der Öffnung dieser Köstlichkeit ist einem alles, insbesondere jedweder Appetit vergangen!

Das wurde natürlich mit Begeisterung an die wehrlosen Verteidigungskollegen ausgegeben, die nicht spontan aufs MannHeim, oder die UHG ausweichen konnten. Wenn dann nach einem ausgiebigen Waldspaziergang, mit einem Wolfshunger, so etwas vom mittelschwer methylisierten Spiess ausgegeben wurde, brandete die Begeisterung regelmäßig über. Gleiches galt dann auch für die Hähnchenkeule mit Pommes, die anderthalb Stunden in dem gleichen Thermobehälter vor sich hinmorchelten.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Juni 2020)

_In der Not frisst der Teufel auch Fliegen_

Als Angler mit gewisser Weitsicht und Planung hat man diese aber nie zu befürchten.
Ansonsten...wozu angelt man?


----------



## Andal (23. Juni 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> _In der Not frisst der Teufel auch Fliegen_
> 
> Als Angler mit gewisser Weitsicht und Planung hat man diese aber nie zu befürchten.
> Ansonsten...wozu angelt man?


Zum Gollum muss man auch nicht werden!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Juni 2020)

Immerhin wars dann topfrisch und bio sowieso


----------



## Jan_Cux (23. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Darum heissen sie ja auch Notpakete. Besser als verhungern, aber auch nicht mehr.


Überlebensration  Kohlenhydratkomprimat   

Ich hab  davon einige Kartons für den Fall der Fälle im Keller...


----------



## Andal (23. Juni 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Überlebensration  Kohlenhydratkomprimat
> 
> Ich hab  davon einige Kartons für den Fall der Fälle im Keller...
> 
> ...


Taugen die als Grillanzünder?


----------



## Jan_Cux (23. Juni 2020)

Bestimmt, aber dafür sind ja die Hartkekse vorgesehen.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (23. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> In Sachen EPA sei nur das "Rührei mit Schinken" erwähnt. Ein fahler Klotz mit einigen rosa Bestandteilen... nach der Öffnung dieser Köstlichkeit ist einem alles, insbesondere jedweder Appetit vergangen!
> 
> Das wurde natürlich mit Begeisterung an die wehrlosen Verteidigungskollegen ausgegeben, die nicht spontan aufs MannHeim, oder die UHG ausweichen konnten. Wenn dann nach einem ausgiebigen Waldspaziergang, mit einem Wolfshunger, so etwas vom mittelschwer methylisierten Spiess ausgegeben wurde, brandete die Begeisterung regelmäßig über. Gleiches galt dann auch für die Hähnchenkeule mit Pommes, die anderthalb Stunden in dem gleichen Thermobehälter vor sich hinmorchelten.


Da kennt sich aber einer aus  
Beim Hühnchen erinnere ich mich an meine Durchschlageübung anno 1989. Wir mussten jeder ein Huhn killen und dann ausnehmen, würzen, in Alufolie packen und sollten es essen. Sie rochen fantastisch!
Was aber keiner sagte war, dass die Tiere aus einer Legebatterie kamen und nach dem backen im Lagerfeuer eine gummiartige Konsistenz hatten. Ans Essen war nicht zu denken, weil einem bei jedem Biss der Unterkiefer bis zum Anschlag zurück federte


----------



## Andal (23. Juni 2020)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Da kennt sich aber einer aus
> Beim Hühnchen erinnere ich mich an meine Durchschlageübung anno 1989. Wir mussten jeder ein Huhn killen und dann ausnehmen, würzen, in Alufolie packen und sollten es essen. Sie rochen fantastisch!
> Was aber keiner sagte war, dass die Tiere aus einer Legebatterie kamen und nach dem backen im Lagerfeuer eine gummiartige Konsistenz hatten. Ans Essen war nicht zu denken, weil einem bei jedem Biss der Unterkiefer bis zum Anschlag zurück federte


Da hatten wir seinerzeit in Altenstadt noch Glück. Aus "tierschutzrechtlichen" Gründen wurden wir von der TrKüche mit küchenfertigen Hendln versorgt. "Wenn es sein muss, kriegt ihr die Viecher schon tot und nackig!" - hieß es lapidar.


----------



## Tikey0815 (23. Juni 2020)

Ick sach nur Prinzenrolle, Knackwürste und Geschnibbeltes Gemüse gehört bei mir in die Tasche. Das letzte nur als Alibi


----------



## Waller Michel (23. Juni 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ick sach nur Prinzenrolle, Knackwürste und Geschnibbeltes Gemüse gehört bei mir in die Tasche. Das letzte nur als Alibi


Die Prinzenrolle und die Würschtel nehme ich auch gerne!
Aber mal so nebenbei. .......bei Netto und co gibt es so Kaffeestückchen ( Apfeltasche ,Käsestückchen usw ) da meinen Thermobecher mit Kaffee dazu ,nehme ich für kürzere Ansitze auch gerne mit!

LG Michael


----------



## Jan_Cux (23. Juni 2020)

Ich muß mich dann mal outen... meine bevorzugten Angelplätze  sind die die Kieler Förde (Innenstadt) und Heidkate, Holm, Schönberg, der NOK  da gibt es die Kanalperle, in Breiholz ebenfalls eine Speisewirtschaft, der Tiessenkai, da gibt es überall was zu futtern...


----------



## Waller Michel (23. Juni 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ich muß mich dann mal outen... meine bevorzugten Angelplätze  sind die die Kieler Förde (Innenstadt) und Heidkate, Holm, Schönberg, der NOK  da gibt es die Kanalperle, in Breiholz ebenfalls eine Speisewirtschaft, der Tiessenkai, da gibt es überall was zu futtern...


Ich glaube da würde ich mit Fischbrötchen usw vollstopfen 
NOK ist zudem noch ein ganz tolles Gewässer! 

LG Michael


----------



## Jan_Cux (23. Juni 2020)

Ja darauf läuft es meistens hinaus... Fischbrötchen am Tiessenkai, Scholle in Bierteig mit Bratkartoffeln in Schönberg, Bauernfrühstück in Holtenau bei der Kanalperle, Currywurst Pommes in Breiholz... Selbstversorgung ist an der Eider / Ringkanal und an den Auen in der Probstei angesagt.


----------



## Meefo 46 (24. Juni 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ja darauf läuft es meistens hinaus... Fischbrötchen am Tiessenkai, Scholle in Bierteig mit Bratkartoffeln in Schönberg, Bauernfrühstück in Holtenau bei der Kanalperle, Currywurst Pommes in Breiholz... Selbstversorgung ist an der Eider / Ringkanal und an den Auen in der Probstei angesagt.




Ich glaube ich drucke mir deinen N.O.K. und sonstigen Schlemmeratlas mal aus .

So als Nothilfe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (24. Juni 2020)

Gleich schnappe ich ein paar frische Bemmen, einen halben Ring abgehangene Bratwurst vom letzten Winter, ne Tube Senf ... und dann mal gucken was die Fische machen. Rustikal,mehr brauche ich nicht für ein paar Stunden ... im Schatten.


----------



## Timbo78 (24. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Ungefähr so...!
> 
> Aber die Panzerplatten haben zusammen mit dem reichlichen Fett vom Schmalzfleisch ein erstklassiges Lagerfeuer ergeben!



Schmalzfleisch konnt man ja noch essen. Bei uns kam die Schuhwichse auf die Panzerplatten als Anzünder. Die hast ja immer wieder nachbekommen und musstest sie aus irgendnem dämlichen Grund immer dabei haben...



Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Beim Hühnchen erinnere ich mich an meine Durchschlageübung anno 1989. Wir mussten jeder ein Huhn killen und dann ausnehmen, würzen, in Alufolie packen und sollten es essen. Sie rochen fantastisch!



Irgendwie fehlt da ein Schritt. Ausnehmen, in Alufolie und dann essen? Mit der Alufolie? Ungegart?


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (24. Juni 2020)

Timbo78 schrieb:


> Irgendwie fehlt da ein Schritt. Ausnehmen, in Alufolie und dann essen? Mit der Alufolie? Ungegart?


Das passiert wenn einem beim Tippen ständig jemand von der Seite anquatscht ;-)


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juni 2020)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Gleich schnappe ich ein paar frische Bemmen, einen halben Ring abgehangene Bratwurst vom letzten Winter, ne Tube Senf ... und dann mal gucken was die Fische machen. Rustikal,mehr brauche ich nicht für ein paar Stunden ... im Schatten.



Hallo,

die Bezeichnung Bemme  höre (lese) ich das erste Mal seit rund 50 Jahren wieder. Ein Bekannter (Ostpreuße) meines Vaters benutze diesen Begriff immer.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. Juni 2020)

Als gut transportable Spinnfisch-Pausenjause finde ich Landjäger (Peitschenstecken) vom Traditions-Landmetzger plus Laugenbrötchen und etwas Senf prima (zum Verzehr dann Brötchen uff, Rest rein).

Diese (für mich) leckere Kombination ist recht platzsparend und fast kühlunbedürftig.

Ist aber auch einer meiner Favoriten für Kurzansitze mit möglichst reduziertem "Eintaschen"-Tackle.


----------



## Waller Michel (24. Juni 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Bezeichnung Bemme  höre (lese) ich das erste Mal seit rund 50 Jahren wieder. Ein Bekannter (Ostpreuße) meines Vaters benutze diesen Begriff immer.
> 
> ...


Die Sachsen sagen das auch. ...daher kenne ich das !

LG


----------



## Chief Brolly (25. Juni 2020)

Ach ja, Einkehrmöglichkeiten in Angelplatznähe sind ebenso genial wie auch selten! 
War mal am Rother Hafen im MDK angeln. Zuvor habe ich bei Google Maps erfahren, das es dort das "Hafenstüberl" gab. 
Ich also hin und leider schon seit August '19 geschlossen. Schade! 

Am Fürther Hafen gibt's eine Pizzeria, die ich vor dem Angeln mal austesten will... Das wars leider schon mit meinen vor-Ort-Verpflegungsmöglichkeiten.... 
Leider ist die Zeit der früheren Kioske vorbei, wo man vom Kuchen bis zum belegten Brötchen und Getränke alles haben konnte....


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Es gab mal Zeiten bei uns am See, wo es schwer en vogue war, dass man sich des Nächtens beschlich und kleine "Scherzchen" trieb.


Bei einem freistehenden Schäferhund gewöhnen sich die Kollegen das ab, vor allem wenn man ruft "komm raus oder ich lass den Hund los", seither kündigen sich Kollegen durch eingeschaltet e Stirnlampen und Getöse an - es geht nichts über eine konsequente Erziehung


----------



## Andal (25. Juni 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bei einem freistehenden Schäferhund gewöhnen sich die Kollegen das ab, vor allem wenn man ruft "komm raus oder ich lass den Hund los", seither kündigen sich Kollegen durch eingeschaltet e Stirnlampen und Getöse an - es geht nichts über eine konsequente Erziehung


"Wurschti, Wurschti... ja wo isser denn? Mag er ein feines Wurschti?" - Solche Ankündigungen sah ich auch schon ziemlich scheitern!


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> "Wurschti, Wurschti... ja wo isser denn? Mag er ein feines Wurschti?" - Solche Ankündigungen sah ich auch schon ziemlich scheitern!


Nicht bei einem anständigen Schäferhund aus einer Schutzhundlinie ^^


----------



## angler1996 (25. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Die Sachsen sagen das auch. ...daher kenne ich das !
> 
> LG


der Sachse sagt streng genommen   "Bemm"- Bemme ist viel zu lang 

oder abgewandelt für spezifische Formen B-Bemm;-))


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Juni 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nicht bei einem anständigen Schäferhund aus einer Schutzhundlinie ^^



Oder einem speziell auf eigenständige Scherzbold-Nachtjagd abgerichteten Uhu. So ne Art lautlos fliegende Kettensäge/Naturkillerdrohne, die den Luftraum über dem Angelplatz überwacht.

Konditionierung: Der darf nur zum Herrchen zurückkommen, wenn er mindestens ein Ohr in den Fängen hält. Andere Teile optional. Bei ganzen Skalps zum triumphalen Annähen an die Bivy-Front gibt's ein Extra-Leckerli.


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Juni 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Oder einem speziell auf eigenständige Scherzbold-Nachtjagd abgerichteten Uhu. So ne Art lautlos fliegende Kettensäge/Naturkillerdrohne, die den Luftraum über dem Angelplatz überwacht.
> 
> Konditionierung: Der darf nur zum Herrchen zurückkommen, wenn er mindestens ein Ohr in den Fängen hält. Andere Teile optional. Bei ganzen Skalps zum triumphalen Annähen an die Bivy-Front gibt's ein Extra-Leckerli.


Das wäre cool, wobei man ihm dann einen Ring um den Hals legen müsste damit er das Ohr/den Finger/das Auge nicht schnabbuliert bevor er zurück kommt


----------



## daci7 (25. Juni 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das wäre cool, wobei man ihm dann einen Ring um den Hals legen müsste damit er das Ohr/den Finger/das Auge nicht schnabbuliert bevor er zurück kommt


Und dann son großes Einmachglas mit Schnappes neben das Zelt gestellt wo die Ohren gesammelt werden... Gangs of New York lässt grüßen  ... und immer eine Kerbe in den Korkgriff schnitzen


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Juni 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das wäre cool, wobei man ihm dann einen Ring um den Hals legen müsste damit er das Ohr/den Finger/das Auge nicht schnabbuliert bevor er zurück kommt



Was bei japanischen Hauskormoranen im Wasser funzt, wird auch auf ländisch stationierte Nachtgreife anwendbar sein 



daci7 schrieb:


> Und dann son großes Einmachglas mit sSchnappes neben das Zelt gestelltwo die Ohren gesammelt werden... Gangs of New York lässt grüßen ... und immer eine Kerbe in den Korkgriff schnitzen



Genau. Lauscher ins Glas, Skalps ans Zelt, Schrumpfköpfe auf Pfähle (da am Zelt schlecht giebel-annagelbar - obwohl, ein Mobile am Eingang könnte da gehen).

Da kommt in der Angelpresse nach Exklusiv-Camp-Besuch dann ein Leitartikel mit Titel "Zombies unter Kannibalen" 

Allerdings müssen bei der vorangehenden Schreiberling-Begutachtung des Uhus dann halt auch Fragen wie "Kann der auch Pellets/Boilies ausbringen" etc. beantwortet werden.


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Juni 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Was bei japanischen Hauskormoranen im Wasser funzt, wird auch auf ländisch stationierte Nachtgreife anwendbar sein
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und die Reste roadkillmässig Stromauf übers Wasser hängen, als anfütterstation und Abschreckung für witzige Kollegen gleichermaßen. Dann schön unterm Brolly sitzen und Kröten aus eigener Produktion lecken und den Tag geniessen


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Juni 2020)




----------



## fuerstmyschkin (25. Juni 2020)

Nach dem ich durchaus belustigt die diversen kulinarischen Nahtoderfahrungen mit EPA's gelesen habe und mir in dem Tröt auch ein unschlagbarer Konstruktionsvorteil von Fischen gegenüber Hühnern klar geworden ist (Fische haben keine Federn, die brauch man nicht zu rupfen bevor man sie grillt...) muss ich hier auch mal meine Verpflegung zum besten geben:

Diese ist relativ simpel und noch dazu traditionell saarländisch (und nicht 100% ernst gemeint):

Je nach Länge des zu erwartenden Ansitzes 1/4 bis ein ganzer Ringel Lyoner frisch aus der Metzgerei und dazu 1-2 Doppelweck. Dazu ganz wichtig eine Tube Senf. Der Schärfegrad der selbigen richtet sich ebenfalls nach der Länge des Ansitzes und vor allem der zu erwartenden Umgebungstemperatur, während im Winter auch mal auf den Senf verzichtet werden kann, wird bei Temperaturen über 25 Grad ein Senf empfohlen der einem schon beim Öffnen der Tube die Nasenhaare wegätzt, ich denke ich muss nicht näher erklären warum...

Abgerundet wird der kulinarische Genuss durch ein paar 0,33 er Glasmantelgeschosse (nach belieben auch Kaliber 0,5 oder 0,33 kurz) Karlsberg Ur-Pils mit gecrimptem Blechzünder.


----------



## daci7 (25. Juni 2020)

ACHTUNG: MINDESTENS KALIBER 0,5! ALLES ANDERE IST NICHT WAIDGERECHT!


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (25. Juni 2020)

daci7 schrieb:


> ACHTUNG: MINDESTENS KALIBER 0,5! ALLES ANDERE IST NICHT WAIDGERECHT!



Generell richtig, allerdings hat man am Wasser selten vernünftige Kühlmöglichkeiten, da hat man bei 0,5ern schnell den Uwe in der Flasche (Uwe ist kurz für "unten wirds eklig" ;-) )


----------



## daci7 (25. Juni 2020)

Schneller trinken...

Ps: sind wir hier im Junganglerforum oder was?


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (25. Juni 2020)

daci7 schrieb:


> Schneller trinken...
> 
> Ps: sind wir hier im Junganglerforum oder was?



Um im Armeejargon zu bleiben, halte ich es da eher wie das MG 42, gegenüber z. B. dem Browning M2 zwar das geringere Kaliber aber weitaus höhere Kadenz


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Juni 2020)

Am besten gleich mit nem 30-l-Geschoss dickberthaen. Evtl. wird dann aber irgendwann ungewollt ins Wasser karlgemörsert.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (25. Juni 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Am besten gleich mit nem 30-l-Geschoss dickberthaen. Evtl. wird dann aber irgendwann ungewollt ins Wasser karlgemörsert.



Man muss beim Angeln einfach die Grenzen kennen, sowohl die vom Material als auch die eigenen, in diesem Sinne, prost und Petri Heil


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Juni 2020)

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> Man muss beim Angeln einfach die Grenzen kennen, sowohl die vom Material als auch die eigenen, in diesem Sinne, prost und Petri Heil


Durch falsches Material kann man den Suff des Lebens verlieren  weswegen es wichtig ist, stets Reserven einzuplanen falls der mal wirklich einsteigt


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Juni 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Bezeichnung Bemme  höre (lese) ich das erste Mal seit rund 50 Jahren wieder. Ein Bekannter (Ostpreuße) meines Vaters benutze diesen Begriff immer.
> 
> ...


Hey Moin Lajos,
kennst noch das Hasenbrot?

Ist wenn Papa nach Hause kommt und noch ein Brot hat von der Arbeit.


----------



## Waller Michel (25. Juni 2020)

Das war immer so trocken wie ein alter Schuhkarton  trotzdem hatte es prima geschmeckt 

LG


----------



## Andal (25. Juni 2020)

Ich geb dann schon mal Entwarnung. Wenn ich des Nächtens durchs Gehölz breche, dann kriegt das auch ein völlig Gehörloser mit.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Juni 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Hey Moin Lajos,
> kennst noch das Hasenbrot?
> 
> Ist wenn Papa nach Hause kommt und noch ein Brot hat von der Arbeit.



Hallo,

das Wort kenne ich jetzt nicht, obwohl wir auch Hasen hatten. Die bekamen schon mal auch altes Brot zum knabbern. Oder auch mal die Hühner, die fressen ja sowieso alles.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Waller Michel (26. Juni 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Wort kenne ich jetzt nicht, obwohl wir auch Hasen hatten. Die bekamen schon mal auch altes Brot zum knabbern. Oder auch mal die Hühner, die fressen ja sowieso alles.
> 
> ...


Das hatte eine andere Bewandniss.... wenn ein Bauer auf dem Feld war sind die Hasen umher gelaufen und kamen somit auch am Brot vorbei, daher der Ausdruck Hasenbrot 
In manchen Regionen gibt es auch den Ausdruck Vechelsbrot ( Vogelbrot ) das suggeriert eigentlich die selbe Bewandniss


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das hatte eine andere Bewandniss.... wenn ein Bauer auf dem Feld war sind die Hasen umher gelaufen und kamen somit auch am Brot vorbei, daher der Ausdruck Hasenbrot
> In manchen Regionen gibt es auch den Ausdruck Vechelsbrot ( Vogelbrot ) das suggeriert eigentlich die selbe Bewandniss



Hallo,

da hätten die Hasen bei uns Pech gehabt. Wenn wir auf dem Feld waren, was das Vesper auf dem Bulldog oder Anhänger.

Gruß

Lajos


----------

